# 55 gallon on a fireplace?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering if it's safe to put a 55 gallon on a marble fireplace? Actually I'm not sure what kind stone this is. It seems strong enough, but is it strong enough to hold 500 Ibs of glass and water? Anyone know what's underneath a fireplace like this? It sounds hollow underneath. What's it made of and will it crack the stone?

The fireplace used to hold a whole bunch of junk, DVDs, ceramic knick knacks so I wanted to put something nice there. The fireplace is not in use.

Thanks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

No one has any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

You want to put it infront of the fireplace? Hard to tell from that pic. I would say it looks Ok but if it's hollow inside then it might not hold it. Hard to tell from a picture


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry the tank is in front of the fireplace at the moment so I can't get a photo of the whole thing. It seems sturdy.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would remove the marble slate and get a stand and completely cover the fireplace.You won't need to bend down and you can easily hide your equipment.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Removing the fireplace is beyond my ability and I don't think my family would like me ripping a hole in the wall . I don't mind the bending it's more about it being structurally safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

you can check with a stud finder if it is hollow. If it is hollow, I would not put it on there.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry a stud finder will do what exactly? I'm not well versed in this kind of thing. Assuming a stud means it's wooden underneath and not solid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Found this online. I guess it's not solid. Now would there be boards perpendicular to those horizontal ones?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it will give you an idea what is underneath (wood, metal bar, electrical wires etc). I think it is usually hollow under the fireplace but I'm not an expert..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's likely some 2x4 framing under there based on what I can see from the drywall screws/nails. If I was guessing though, I suspect it would be strong enough for a 55 as long as everything was nice and even and level.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think best to get a stud finder. It will tell you what it is behind. Some fireplace will not have 2x4 underneath. The main thing you want to see is crossbeams under the marble. If they are there, it is strong enough. If not, I won't do it myself.


----------

